

Facebook Nanny Blocks You From Visiting Facebook Unless You Have Notifications - seangransee
http://lifehacker.com/5954578/facebook-nanny-blocks-you-from-visiting-facebook-unless-you-have-notifications

======
hoenisch
If you want to use facebook to communicate with friends, but dont like wasting
time, just adblock the news feed. The first time seeing an empty newsfeed and
not being able to scroll is quite an interesting feeling.

~~~
lewispollard
I just started hiding 'non-essential' people from my news feed when I saw a
post pop up by them. Within about a week I was down to just a small core group
of people I actually care about, and generally if I scroll down more than a
page I'm met with a "Sorry, there are no more posts" message. It's a good way
to keep up with close friends while filtering out the noise that wastes so
much time.

------
donniezazen
I have disabled all notifications from Facebook. I find myself not visiting
Facebook that often anymore.

------
habosa
This is fantastic. So much more useful than your average site blocker because
it actually lets me get to the (admittedly rare) important notifications on
Facebook while preventing me from wasting extra time.

